# How to get the best sound from LePou LeGion amp?



## Alex6534 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm just starting to experiment with free amp sims and was recommended LePou. I downloaded the LeGion amp and bought the mesa boogie impulse set from Redwirez. What I would like to know is how to get the best sound possible from the amp e.g. what settings, cabs and any other vst's that I should use. If someone could help me out that would be great as I plan on using these amps to record a small band demo. Also if anyone can recommend a decent Audio Interface for under £200 that would be great as just now I'm using my GuitarPort and, well it's terrible haha and can only handle mono input. Any help would be great!


----------



## Beron (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, if we told you how to eq and mix the legion, then you are not experimenting 
And the main thing about guitarsound is how you play the guitar. There isnt an universal setting that fits everyone. 
*
*


----------



## asilayamazing (Mar 20, 2012)

Alex6534 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm just starting to experiment with free amp sims and was recommended LePou. I downloaded the LeGion amp and bought the mesa boogie impulse set from Redwirez. What I would like to know is how to get the best sound possible from the amp e.g. what settings, cabs and any other vst's that I should use. If someone could help me out that would be great as I plan on using these amps to record a small band demo. Also if anyone can recommend a decent Audio Interface for under £200 that would be great as just now I'm using my GuitarPort and, well it's terrible haha and can only handle mono input. Any help would be great!


 what is redwirez impulses and lepou?


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 20, 2012)

asilayamazing said:


> what is redwirez impulses and lepou?



LePou Plugins

LePou are a free Amp Sim company. They're really REALLY good for free amp sims... like, some say they're better than PodFarm, Amplitube etc...

For great examples of their tone check out Halcyon

Halcyon
Plini's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

And Sithu Aye https://www.facebook.com/SithuAyeMusic


Rewirez are an Impulse company. If you don't know what Impulses are, check out the Impulse FAQ thread in the stickies section.

Redwirez are some of (if not the) best on the market and there are some in the AxeFX II I believe.
Red Wire Impulse Responses | High quality guitar speaker cabinet IRs for use with convolution plugins


----------



## Alex6534 (Mar 20, 2012)

I would do lots of experimenting but I'm a complete noob when it comes to this, so would appreciate some help to get me going  Don't specifically need settings just for that amp, would be happy to use the Lecto or Le456 so if anyone has any settings or extra plug ins for them that would be great!


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 20, 2012)

Are you using a boost?

If not, do that to get a tighter bass end.

If you like a more spongy low end, don't bother. Particularly with the Lecto... especially if you're not using low tunings.


Guitar tone in recordings is about sitting in a mix.

Roll off the bass and HAVE a bass guitar in the mix. Makes your guitar tone all that much better.

Roll off your high end. Most of what is above 8-10kHz is fizz and hiss, so you can roll off everything you don't need.


----------



## Beron (Mar 20, 2012)

Allright, i have a song recorded with legion, you can listen to it here Dark Neutron - Killer by Dark neutron on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

If you like the tone you can see my settings here
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14895410/LeGion.JPG

I do not use any boosting or anything else, just a little compession and a 1db cut at 600HZ.
The impulse used was guitarhacks JJ FRED-0


----------



## Nirob (Mar 20, 2012)

this is a video i did last year, shitty guitar (sold it off 4 days later)... i used legion with free guitarhack impulse on this one, not much eq on the guitars... just a highpass and a lowpass filter. i used lecab to load the impulse, i thik it was the fredman 45-1 or something like that.. cant exactly remember the name of the IR file.

my production skills were not very good back then but u'll get an idea 

u can use a tube screamer vst before the amp sim.


----------



## Nirob (Mar 20, 2012)

KingAenarion said:


> LePou Plugins
> 
> some say they're better than PodFarm, Amplitube etc...



yes they sound good but eats up a lot of CPU load.... 

and pod farm or amplitube amp sims sounds good too... specially when u bypass the cab and use the amps with an external impulse... IMO


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 20, 2012)

Nirob said:


> yes they sound good but eats up a lot of CPU load....
> 
> and pod farm or amplitube amp sims sounds good too... specially when u bypass the cab and use the amps with an external impulse... IMO



Impulses also eat a lot of CPU too 

They're not as bad as the TSE ones though. Three TSE X50s ate up the majority of my 6 core i7 

The Pod Farm and Amplitube ones are great. I use Amplitube quite a bit, particularly when tracking. I actually don't mind Amplitube or Guitar Rig's guitar cab simulation. They're surprisingly decent I find. Not for tight Djent stuff, but for smoother stuff, definitely ok for a quick decent tone.

BUT... LePou are FREE... legally and completely free


----------



## TGN (Mar 20, 2012)

TSE has a free tube screamer pedal vst you can use. I would suggest thinking of it similarly to dialing in the sound you are looking for on any "real" amp. There are youtube vids that are pretty good for hints. I remember one where Petrucci goes through his ideas about how he dials in his settings on the Mark V amps.


----------



## C2Aye (Mar 20, 2012)

These are the settings I use with Legion. I think it sounds okay. 

You can replace the Guitar Rig 4 running in front with the free tubescreamer plugin (I forgot what it's called) and the compressor and noise gate within your DAW to get a completely free tone 

EDIT: A lot of the sound does depend on the impulses so getting some good ones is essential.


----------



## prh (Mar 25, 2012)

ya do what Sithu does^^^, i do pretty much the same with slightly different settings and a different cab impulse

also (depending on the whole chain and your settings of course), cutting everything above 10k and boosting the mids (anywhere between 800hz and 2k i think) can make it sound a little more ampy and less fizzy and digital


----------

